# Ultra sound - transvaginal scan - best time in cycle?



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

When should a TV scan be timed and why?

I had one on day 21 as part of a fertility MOT when I was oblivious to timing issues. Feedback from another clinic is that the report is basic and doesn't provide much in the way of information on the condition of my ovaries, lining and tube but notes ' The lining measurement was possibly a little on the thin side but it was done on day 21 and the reference point for measurement is normally at about ovulation time so it may have compacted since then.' They also can't see the point of another one at this time.

I tried to have a follow up scan arranged by my GP at the local hospital on day 3 of my cycle because high AMH readings for my age could be a symptom of PCOS but was thwarted by NHS bureaucracy and confusion. (I got a chit from the GP for an allegedly open session at the local hospital but was turned away from it by the receptionist who said that they don't run TV scans on an open basis as it may require some preparation, like a full bladder. I still haven't heard a thing more than 3 weeks later (receptionist said 2) and now that appointments are bound to be scarce over Xmas/New Year and I'm away over New Year, it will rumble into January and might take 2 months between initial GP visit and getting results..... )


----------

